# My daughter sent me a photo of her Christmas center piece.



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 11, 2019)

Last year my daughter made reindeer and a sled  out of cookie dough. This year she made a manger. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 11, 2019)

That's all edible?  How creative!  Pretty too.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 11, 2019)

Pepper said:


> That's all edible?  How creative!  Pretty too.


Pepper,it is all edible but she made it early and for a center piece it probably will be stale by the time the holidays are over. She will let the birds enjoy it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 11, 2019)

Very nice!

With two boys in the house, she must have to check every day to make sure that none of the angels are missing a wing or a trumpet.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2019)

How clever, I do envy artistic people...


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 11, 2019)

How cute is that? I want that lamb in front.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Dec 12, 2019)

That's a lot of work. Good job!


----------



## Ronni (Dec 12, 2019)

I love that!!  I love Nativity Scenes in general, and that's one of the most unique ones I've ever seen!


----------

